# ypres



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Are there any ex-servicemen who go to Ypres regularly. We go about 3 times a year to visit the Menin Gate and the local historical sites. There is a fabulous market on a Saturday but the Christmas market was disappointing. As was the one in Brugge This year will be the first time we go in the Motorhome.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

In the past, pre m/h, I used to transit Belgique at great speed. Not next month tho' and one of the stops will be 'wipers'. Any gen on where to stay, and parking convenient to the Menin Gate for the LP ?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

We've always stayed in hotels before this year but having done some investgation ourselves have found the nearest place to stay is a Caravan club site at Jabbeke. Sites detailed in the ACSI book are all a bit further afield. You should be able to park in the square at Ypres for visiting the Menin Gate except on a Saturday morning when the market is on. The market is really good with plenty of fresh fruit a vegetables as well as fish and hot and cold meats. Plenty of Chocolate shops too.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just round the corner

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Out along the Menin road just past Bellewearde Park take second left turn (Oude Kortrijkstraat) and follow the road to a small farm on the right with a small motorhome sign outside. Parking space, with electric and a tap, for about 6 motorhomes.
Brian


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php

We stayed here to a 5 minute walk to the gate, going again in July will be there around 12th July

the ceremony is not to be missed, we were lucky it was near xmas 3 years ago and there was canadian and american scouts and guides everywhere

a lovely service and both Bruge and Ypres are lovely towns full of sites and history


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> .............. but the Christmas market was disappointing....................


I'm sorry to hear that. I'd read favourable reports and was planning a trip there this year - was it just too small?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

We went mid wek last year and compared to the normal Saturday market it was very small. I think if you were there on a Saturday with the combined markets it would be better. The skating rink takes up a big chunk of the space and the market is positioned around it.
Are you touring Africa at the moment? /we are planning a 3 week tour of Eurpoe at the end of May beginning of June but can't settle on a route yet.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

following this post as going in March, how dog friendly is it in Ypres, and as anyone got specific places where its best to park up for a few hours if we have to leave dog in van while we sight-see

john.


----------



## Jennymack (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/index.php

We are going here in May. It will be our first trip abroad in the MH, and looking forward to it. We will be trying to find Mick's Gt grandad who is buried in Bleuet Farm Cemetery, and visiting the Menin gate ant the other WW1 sites.

Jenny


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shuggy68 said:


> We went mid wek last year and compared to the normal Saturday market it was very small. I think if you were there on a Saturday with the combined markets it would be better. The skating rink takes up a big chunk of the space and the market is positioned around it.
> Are you touring Africa at the moment? /we are planning a 3 week tour of Eurpoe at the end of May beginning of June but can't settle on a route yet.


Thanks.

Not really touring Africa, just dodging the English winter. 

I'll be touring Europe in May but "route" - what's that? I just wander and follow my nose.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you just want to park and/or are happy to do without facilities you can stop overnight along LeopoldIII-Laan just south of the footbridge to the city centre, the spaces are now 90degrees to the road and will take a 7m van - we've stayed there twice - perfect for an overnight stop.

http://g.co/maps/aca9d


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> If you just want to park and/or are happy to do without facilities you can stop overnight along LeopoldIII-Laan just south of the footbridge to the city centre, the spaces are now 90degrees to the road and will take a 7m van - we've stayed there twice - perfect for an overnight stop.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/aca9d


I think we stopped there in 2009. Right opposite the river and ramparts and a few hundred yards stroll to the Menin Gate.

A memorable visit. We also visited the nearby Tyne Cot Cemetery and Yorkshire Trenches. All of it was very moving.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That's the place - the Menin Gate is at the north end of the road and the city centre is 5mins walk over the footbridge and through the ramparts.


----------

